# White 2-105 tractor auxiliary fuel tank



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

Thinking about if it is worth putting auxiliary tank back on. Bought tractor and it was all removed. I heard that set up, gave people nothing but trouble. If that's the case wont bother. Just thought it would be easer to fill from the ground instead of filling from the top of hood.

How does this set up truly work? my tractor is a 1976.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

The 2-110 i know of has aux tank on right side. Still need to fill from the hood. There is a hose connecting the 2 tanks. No fill cap on aux tank.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Dont know if this will help, but back in the early 90's, I had an IH-1700 Loadstar 4WD dumptruck. It had the main tank and an aux tank plumbed in. Seller told me he hadnt used aux tank in years. There was a butterfly-type valve to divert fuel from each tank to the fuel pump. I did everything humanly possible to clean the aux tank and plumbed it in. Damn thing fouled my fuel pump, got trash in the lines and I ended up shutting it down.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

You talking about the front mount tank or the fender tanks for an auxiliary? The 2-1XX's series of White came with both and the lower one is really the main tank as the top barely holds 20 gallons and is just really a fill point. Unless somebody removed your lower tank I've never seen one without it.

If a front tank plumb the fuel supply line to it, then another from the rear tank to the front, run a non vented cap on the front and a vented cap on the higher rear one, this is how our Oliver 2255 is set up. As it starts to use the fuel out of the front it will build a vacuum and pull the fuel out of the rear.


----------



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

The top tank that sits behind the engine and filled from top of hood. Is the only one on the tractor and must hold 30 to 35 gallons is my guess. The guy removed the auxiliary tank and everything else with it. Was bolted behind right side steps or you could say in front of right rear axel is the location. Just don't want to spend the time and money if it don't work if known to be a problem. Because we all have plenty of problems as it is not to just add to them. LOL


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I think there were 3 pumping arrangements on the various series of whites for the aux tank, I think a poster under the name bobby grief detailed them on agtalk a while ago. Lots of trouble with vented and non vented caps etc, read some people just put a fuel pump on the lower one to fill the top one.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

TORCH said:


> The top tank that sits behind the engine and filled from top of hood. Is the only one on the tractor and must hold 30 to 35 gallons is my guess. The guy removed the auxiliary tank and everything else with it. Was bolted behind right side steps or you could say in front of right rear axel is the location. Just don't want to spend the time and money if it don't work if known to be a problem. Because we all have plenty of problems as it is not to just add to them. LOL


Like I said, everyone I've ever seen still has the lower tank. Never had a problem with either one of mine.

We tried the pump thing once, was a good way to overfill a tank and spill diesel every where.

Vented and non vented caps aint that big a deal to keep working right, just use spray cleaner or ether to clean the vented cap once in a while.


----------

